# My favorites Live wallpaper! FREE!



## udeveloper (Oct 5, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Difficult

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Theme Manager

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.adultwallpaper.touchbutts
Original live wallpaper with a collection of celebrity butts and just beautiful girls around the world that when touched behave as if alive.
- The collection consists of 18 butts for different tastes
- HD quality on all devices
- All butts behave differently
- For each instance separately realized physics and response to touch
- G-sensor sensitivity
- Ability to change the behavior of butts parameters such as elasticity, radius of influence, the sensitivity of the accelerometer
- Wallpaper does not slow down the phone and the battery is not thrown
- Open GL 2.0
- There is a description for each butt

Play store links: 
Lite version: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.adultwallpaper.touchbuttsfree
Fulle version: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.adultwallpaper.touchbutts


----------

